# Interval Gold Membership



## dioxide45 (Apr 1, 2008)

We are looking in to buying two getaway weeks this year. Gold membership would cost $54 to upgrade, and would cost us $4 when you knock $25 off of each getaway. Do you get much more for that $4. It is unlikely but not out of the question that we would use more getaway's this year.
Also does your gold membership expire when your yearly anniversary is or is for one year from upgrading?


----------



## barndweller (Apr 2, 2008)

Gold membership is seperate from regular membership. You may add it for only 1 year even if your regular membership expires at a later date. It is valuable only if you use the getaways regularly. There are a few other benefits but I've not used any except the Hertz Gold membership. Most folks here have said they don't think Gold is worth the extra cost.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 2, 2008)

I use gold for the getaways (I will probably purchase 2-4 a year) and I use it for the discount on movie tickets since I go to the movies with 6 people every week.


----------



## djs (Apr 2, 2008)

Barndweller mentions the Hertz Gold membership, personally I would say that's worth $4 (since you're already getting $25 off of each of your two getaways).  Of course this also depends on what value you put on renting from Hertz as opposed to another option which in all likelihood will be cheaper.  There are other discounts that you get with II Gold, and unfortunately only you can decide if those perks are worth the money.  Personally, I find that the II Gold is worth it for me....especially after getting off a flight and going straight to my car instead of waiting in some line.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 2, 2008)

> I find that the II Gold is worth it for me....especially after getting off a flight and going straight to my car instead of waiting in some line.



I agree! A few bucks more on a Hertz rental and using gold gets me an upgrade free and no wait. Worth every cent for me. I got a 24% discount on the last rental using II code.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 2, 2008)

once we are retired i would definitely join gold than we will be able to use the getaways often. but we will wait till then.


----------

